# 10 sleeps!



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

10 more sleeps and we will be in Cyprus, permanently 

Everything is of course busy, chaotic and hectic. The projects we are working on have of course also gone into a higher gear, and my better half is busy keeping everything, including myself, on track :whip:

Business setup is progressing slower then we'd hoped, a lot of paperwork etc. and we are busy recruiting (any CV's from good interested developers and other techies are always very welcome) which is going slow. Recruitment agencies are - strangely - more expensive then in the UK, and we never had much success with them in any case, so we are hoping on word of mouth. 

The car and bikes is an ongoing drama, nobody know exactly how much it is all going to cost, and I get wildly conflicting stories about costs. Our initially preferred movers were not much help, and we swapped at the last minute with a well established Cypriot firm that works together with a firm in the UK - mentioned here a few times as well, and they worked hard for us so far, so hope that all goes well. Cats travel all booked - people think we are insane taking 3 cats to Cyprus, but we couldn't be without them. Interestingly, I am currently reading "Cat Sense" by John Bradshaw, an amazingly interesting book (he did a similar book on dogs, which apparently is a must-read as well), and in the cat book he traces the "proper" domestication of cats back to Cyprus!

Half our belongings are in boxes, the other half is all over the house, and all the special orders for people on this board are all in - if anybody needs anything (legal) brought from the UK - Last Orders! We still have some place in the container....

Next things I am looking forward to: Navigating officialdom getting all our paperwork sorted, finding a more permanent place to rent (between Paphos and Limassol - not many places available that we were able to find so far) and negotiating for office space. So far, most we found were either horrible, not fit for purpose, or stupidly expensive. All the others we found were all of the above  

We know it will be worth it - can't wait to get there, and meet up with friends old and new alike!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Wishing you all the best and a safe journey!


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi Martin - good luck with the move! If you are looking for rental property then there is a huge amount available. Best to look when you are here though and find the area you like as well as a property you like. We live in Pissouri and recommend it, halfway between Pafos and Lemesos, but not right for all! Just depends on what you want from your surroundings and community. As has been said ad nauseous on the forum, come over, take a short term rent and look around for your ideal long- term rental or purchase.
Same applies to offices and will also reflect location. Limassol is particularly expensive, due I think to the Russian factor and the future possibility for gas offshore.

Anyway, if I can help in any way you only have to ask.

Best wishes,

David


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck. I'm sure you will be all organised and ready for the move when it comes. 

We are in same boat but got 9 weeks and 1 sleep before we get there. House is getting barer every day.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Luck!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

All the best to you for your move and your life over here.

Pete & Sylvi


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2013)

Any help needed, just call

Welcome to Cyprus

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Its amazing how quickly 10 sleeps pass. We have just got back from the UK a few days. We had 10 sleeps there and couldn't wait to get back here. Thank God it passed very quickly

We look forward to meeting you at our next forum get together.


----------



## jeremybear (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi Martijn, good luck with the final few days - i am sure it will all go well.
There are plenty of properties available for rent at the moment so you should find something suitable once you start looking around. Kind regards Jerry


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Good luck. I'm sure you will be all organised and ready for the move when it comes.
> 
> We are in same boat but got 9 weeks and 1 sleep before we get there. House is getting barer every day.




Do you know which town you will be moving to?


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes we moving to Tala.


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

nice! Are you going to look for work there, I so what kind?


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

mdekkers said:


> 10 more sleeps and we will be in Cyprus.
> Martijn :ranger:


Well how's the plans going now? 6 days to go, the nerves kicking in yet? Hope all is still going to plan.


----------



## thejohn32 (Feb 6, 2010)

John43 said:


> nice! Are you going to look for work there, I so what kind?


Yeah I will be starting my own buisness. But not allowed to say on the forum what it is. My signature has what kind if work I do - or will do fingers crossed. 

Are you over? Where?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

John43 said:


> nice! Are you going to look for work there, I so what kind?


If you look at his signature line you will know what he does.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Well how's the plans going now? 6 days to go, the nerves kicking in yet? Hope all is still going to plan.


No nerves, just lots to do  We are both very excited!

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## John43 (Sep 13, 2013)

thejohn32 said:


> Yeah I will be starting my own buisness. But not allowed to say on the forum what it is. My signature has what kind if work I do - or will do fingers crossed.
> 
> Are you over? Where?


Hi, no not just yet, selling up first, as it will be much cheaper to ship things we want to keep, planning to go there in January, or earlier to Paphos area.

John


----------

